# Which train to take: Brussels -> Utrecht



## sam2nl

Hi, 

My flight will land in Brussels around 2:30 PM 

Should I pre-book tickets from Brussels to Utrecht ? or buy it over the counter when I land there? I have not booked the train tickets yet, because if the plane lands late for whatever reason, I might miss the train,and also due to many choices, I am not sure which train service to consider. 

we are 2 adults and one 8 year old with 6 suit-cases: 3 big 24" suit-cases and 3 small 20" cabin luggage. We will be flying 8 hrs from Singapore -> Qatar ; 8 hrs transit in Qatar and again 6 hours from Qatar to Brussels, so would prefer a train service where we can and get rest. 

Another thing to consider is that if possible, not change trains a lot, since I am traveling with my kid and 6 suit-cases. 

Please advice the best option for me. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Renee236

Hi Sam, 

Looks like you're getting there! You could just but an over the counter ticket, but especially if you arrive on a weekday, you might get stuck in rush hour traffic. Brussels - Utrecht is a busy line. 
The quickest and most comfortable option would be booking the Thalys train, it will only take you a bit over 2 hours to Utrecht. 
You can check out all the options here:
International train tickets for Fyra, Thalys, TGV, ICE International and Eurostar - NSHispeed.nl

good luck and have a great trip!!


----------



## sam2nl

Renee236 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Looks like you're getting there! You could just but an over the counter ticket, but especially if you arrive on a weekday, you might get stuck in rush hour traffic. Brussels - Utrecht is a busy line.
> The quickest and most comfortable option would be booking the Thalys train, it will only take you a bit over 2 hours to Utrecht.
> You can check out all the options here:
> International train tickets for Fyra, Thalys, TGV, ICE International and Eurostar - NSHispeed.nl
> 
> good luck and have a great trip!!


Hi, 

Thank you for the reply. 
I have never been to Brussels, so I am not sure which stations to select. 
Can you help me on that. 

Does the train come directly to Utrecht ? or it comes to Amsterdam and we have to take another train from Amsterdam -> Utrecht ? 


Thanks,


----------



## Renee236

Hi,

There is a train station at the airport: Bruxelles-Nat.-Aéroport 
When you plan your itinerary, it will tell you where to transfer, depends on which train you take. It's not a direct connection


----------



## sam2nl

Hi, 

Our landing time in Brussles is in 2:30 PM , Friday . 
If I plan plane delays to say 30 mins, will make approx landing time on 3:00 PM 
Not sure how long the immigration there takes ( its friday, maybe 30 hour max ? ) .. so by 3:30 PM, I might be out of immigration and collected our luggage. 

Train tickets to Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam, Cologne - Thalys.com shows the timetable for that day from Brussels to Amsterdam leaving on 3:52, 4:52 and 5:52 ... .. 

So If I land there on say 3:30, should I buy it over the counter ? or do I go online and book one myself ? is online cheaper than over-the-counter,and if so, approximate how much cheaper ? 

I went to https://www.thalys.com/be/en/, but I was unable to see the prices. Maybe because I am trying from Singapore .. can someone check the prices for me in both comfort1 and comfort2 for 2 adults, one child ( 8 year old) . 

All helpful info appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Renee236

Hi again!

They have a rates page: www.thalys.com/be/en/offers-and-fares/

The difference for the over the counter price can be large or small depending on getting a good online deal.
If you book ahead you can choose the flex option, giving you a (partial) refund if you cancel or have to change trains, the info is all on that site. 
I don't now if the Thalys is often fully booked or not. 

However keep in mind that the Thalys does not leave from the Airport. First you need to get to Brussels Zuid or Antwerp. 

Also it makes very little sense to travel from Brussels to Utrecht over Amsterdam as Amsterdam is past Utrecht and an unpleasant station to change trains with a child and loads of luggage. You can get a train to Utrecht form Rotterdam.

If you use the site I first gave you, it will show all options and fares form the airport itself to Utrecht, both Thalys and others. 

Finally, I don't know the airport at Brussels well, but here in Amsterdam it takes at least an hour to fetch your luggage and clear customs coming off an international flight...

hope that helps!


----------



## Renee236

Just wanted to fill you in on one more option that might be better for you. You can pre-book a taxi and traveling with 3, it's probably even cheaper than the Thalys:

Taxi shuttle to or from Brussels Zaventem Airport (BRU / EBBR)


----------

